
Ask HN: Losing Vision – What remote IT jobs are possible? - santoshmaharshi
Hi Friends, 
Someone I know is losing reading vision to diabetes. She has worked on online marketing with almost 7 years of experience. What are work from home remote jobs possible for her and what are the places she can find those.
======
Someone1234
Honestly, fully remote IT jobs are going to countries with extremely low cost
of living. Why pay someone in the West $40K/year when you can pay someone in
the East $20K/year?

So a lot of "remote jobs" in the West have an in-person component or have
strict language requirements (e.g. have to talk to customers, and the company
wants to project being a US-based business).

Remote jobs that pay well enough are hard to come by for that reason. Plus a
lot of people would love a fully remote job so they likely get a lot of highly
qualified applicants when they do appear.

Sorry if this is unhelpful/not what you asked. Just trying to explain why
finding these jobs isn't easier.

~~~
fiftyacorn
Ive been considering doing remote work so have read a few threads on this.

There is a general trend to off shore this sort of role, but there is also a
need to keep these roles inland to allow companies to keep compliance,
occasional visits to site without visa issues and to protect against loss of
IP. This creates opportunities for OP's friend

------
anon987
I worked at at place with a couple blind computer programmer types. I never
talked to them to ask them how they did it, but they did it somehow, so I'm
sure you can too.

I wish you the best.

------
JSeymourATL
Screen reading software might help your friend stay active in online
marketing.

Here's an article from 2010:> [http://gizmodo.com/5620079/giz-explains-how-
blind-people-see...](http://gizmodo.com/5620079/giz-explains-how-blind-people-
see-the-internet)

~~~
santoshmaharshi
Thanks, this is helpful.

------
twunde
Take a look at [https://github.com/lukasz-madon/awesome-remote-
job](https://github.com/lukasz-madon/awesome-remote-job) for some resources.
There are remote jobs out there but there aren't many.

~~~
santoshmaharshi
Thanks, this is a very good list.

------
Spooky23
Look for an onsite job with a .gov.

In some cities and states, they have the ability to hire disabled people
without impact to their staffing/fill level. In New York, it's part of civil
service law section 55b

------
brudgers
Many places have vocational rehabilitation and employment offices as public
services. That's not a bad place to start if it is available because
connecting people with resources is what they do all day.

------
saturdayplace
[https://weworkremotely.com/](https://weworkremotely.com/) is a job board
specifically for positions that are remote.

